# Stickers Macbook



## JaiLaTine (27 Juin 2011)

Je voulais savoir si vous connaissiez un site specialisé dans les stickers pour macbook, j'ai chercher deja mais je ne trouve pas trop ce que je veux. C'est pour cela que je sollicite vos idées de site 

Merci d'avance


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2011)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Je voulais savoir si vous connaissiez un site specialisé dans les stickers pour macbook...



Non. Et toi ?...


----------



## JaiLaTine (27 Juin 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non. Et toi ?...



Tu as celui la : http://www.etsy.com/search_results.php?search_type=all&includeshttp://www.etsy.com/search/handmade?search_submit=&q=macbook

Mais je cherche d'autres idées de stickers


----------



## Nephou (27 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
il fait chaud &#8212; mais pas trop &#8212; et le Banyuls est frais. L&#8217;eau de la piscine est à 28°C et le 27&#8221; propice au travail. Bref je suis de bonne humeur. Je vais donc cordialement t&#8217;inviter à te rendre dans les sections opportunes pour poser une question équivalente la prochaine fois : http://forums.macg.co/mac-portables/

Bon, comme non seulement le Banyuls est frais mais il est également bon, je te propose ce lien dont l&#8217;orthographe écorche certes un peu les yeux mais il faut bien que jeunesse se passe&#8230;


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Juin 2011)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Tu as celui la : http://www.etsy.com/search_results.php?search_type=all&includeshttp://www.etsy.com/search/handmade?search_submit=&q=macbook
> 
> Mais je cherche d'autres idées de stickers



Merci.

Patochman va être super content.

Ah ben non, déjà reparti. Comme c'est bizarre.


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (27 Juin 2011)

Ouais, ben moi j'ai ni piscine, ni Banyuls, du coup j'aurai répondu *ça*... :sleep:


----------



## JaiLaTine (27 Juin 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Ouais, ben moi j'ai ni piscine, ni Banyuls, du coup j'aurai répondu *ça*... :sleep:



J'ai bien entendu, avant de proposer ma question, chercher sur google 

Mais je n'ai rien trouver a mon goût :modo::modo::modo:


----------



## Fìx (27 Juin 2011)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> J'ai bien entendu, avant de proposer ma question, chercher sur google
> 
> Mais je n'ai rien trouver a mon goût :modo::modo::modo:



Alors essaies ça peut-être?


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2011)

Je me rappelle qu'une fois un type proposait du vinyl découpé suivant le motif de ton choix quelque part dans le sous-forum customisation. Il était en stage dans une boite de pub adhésive et avait besoin d'argent de poche.  Soit tu le recherches, soit tu trouves ou fais un visuel, en vectoriel, qui te convient et demande un devis à l'agence près de chez toi. Tu peut aussi passer par une agence en ligne mais le format, choix du vinyl, qualité du print si tu choisis une impression, etc. reste plus aléatoire que de te rendre chez un prestataire physique&#8230;


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Il était en stage dans une boite de pub adhésive



je suis pas sûr que la boite aie décollé


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> je suis pas sûr que la boite aie décollé



Je ne comprend pas ?!


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas ?!



pas grave, c'est l'heure de l'apéro.


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> pas grave, c'est l'heure de l'apéro.



Déjà !?


----------



## da capo (27 Juin 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Déjà !?



ben oui.
et vu la température dans mon bureau cet après-midi, il me tardait de pouvoir profiter d'un peu de fraicheur aérienne et liquide.


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> ben oui.
> et vu la température dans mon bureau cet après-midi, il me tardait de pouvoir profiter d'un peu de fraicheur aérienne et liquide.



L'idéal étant un bureau en sous-sol l'été et un second à l'étage pour l'hiver dans un immeuble en répondant pas à la RT 2012


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2011)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Je voulais savoir si vous connaissiez un site specialisé dans les stickers pour macbook, j'ai chercher deja mais je ne trouve pas trop ce que je veux. C'est pour cela que je sollicite vos idées de site
> 
> Merci d'avance



La première question serait qu'est-ce que tu ne trouves pas trop ? En effet, ce sera difficile pour nous de trouver alors qu'on ne sait pas ce que tu ne trouves pas trop.


----------



## iMacounet (28 Juin 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas ?!


Bin, ouais la boite adhésive, pas sur qu'elle ait decollée ... ADHESIVE, DECOLLAGE. :rateau:

T'as rien compris ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Juin 2011)

Ah ça, toi, pour une fois que tu piges un truc, normal que tu la ramènes un peu hein...


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2011)

&#8230;&#8230;

Et la Jelly dans tout ça, elle en pense quoi ?


----------



## JaiLaTine (28 Juin 2011)

Sebon j'ai finalement trouver ce que je voulais sur ebay


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2011)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Sebon j'ai finalement trouver ce que je voulais sur ebay



Bah faut nous montrer maint'nant !


----------



## JaiLaTine (29 Juin 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Bah faut nous montrer maint'nant !



Cadeau : http://cgi.ebay.fr/Note-Mac-book-Lu...075?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a107d376b

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Notebook-Luggage-Snowboard-Skateboard-HP-IBM-Sticker-/180665268094?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a107d377

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Note-Mac-book-Lu...372?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1080612c


----------



## Philou1789 (1 Août 2011)

Merci, j'ai craqué pour le cousin iPhone


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2012)

faire de la pub c'est pas gratuit  vilain


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Mars 2012)

MacGé, c'est un peu comme Lourdes en fait...

:rateau:


----------



## JaiLaTine (24 Mars 2012)

Voila le résultat


----------



## Arlequin (27 Mars 2012)

ah ouais 

ouais ouais ouais 

c'est .... comment dire ....


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mars 2012)

ha ouais quand même.  :afraid:


----------



## ergu (27 Mars 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> ah ouais
> 
> ouais ouais ouais
> 
> c'est .... comment dire ....



Moche ?


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Moche ?



Pis surtout, on s'en tape !


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2012)

Z'êtes vraiment pas sympa avec la pauvre petite !


----------



## JaiLaTine (28 Mars 2012)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pis surtout, on s'en tape !



Si tu t'en tape au pire tu commentes pas non ?

Chacun ses goûts j'ai envie de dire ...


----------



## Arlequin (28 Mars 2012)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Si tu t'en tape au pire tu commentes pas non ?
> 
> Chacun ses goûts j'ai envie de dire ...



Exactement ! 

Chacun ses goûts, et le droit de les exprimer



Nan mais faut être un peu logique aussi: tu "exposes" ton "oeuvre au regard d'autrui, faut accepter la critique

Et avec un tant soit peu de jugeotte, tu aurais vite compris que ces considérations pommeuses, on s'en tape velu ici bas (comprendre "là où se trouve se fil"). Chaque chose à sa place, toussa toussa...

Voilà


----------



## JaiLaTine (28 Mars 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> Exactement !
> 
> Chacun ses goûts, et le droit de les exprimer
> 
> ...



J'ai juste mis la photo pour avoir des avis
Bien entendu que j'accepte les critiques mais bon y'a des manieres de les dires aussi ... bref


----------



## ergu (29 Mars 2012)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> J'ai juste mis la photo pour avoir des avis



Et tu en as eu.
Mais je reconnais que la photo toute sombre, bruitée et légèrement de travers ne m'a probablement pas bien aidé à partager ton entousiasme pour la chose.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Mars 2012)

Ben, cette photo n'est pourtant pas pire que certaines dans pvbpvbpvbbpppvbpvbpvb


----------



## ergu (29 Mars 2012)

Ah ouais, mais là-bas, on n'a pas le droit de le dire sinon on est un vilain qui ourdit des trucs.


----------



## Arlequin (10 Mai 2012)

rôôôôôô la vilaine pub


----------

